# Hi from Upstate NY



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds like Trouble! 


Just kidding. Welcome!


----------



## JC55 (Mar 11, 2009)

Second year Myself- good to hear from fellow New Yorkers

:ws


----------



## PeteS (May 1, 2010)

I thought I was from Upstate, NY :lpf:
Welcome!
Pete


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Anything north of the big apple is considered Upstate but weather wise there are huge differences.


----------



## Watchdog2020 (May 6, 2010)

2nd Year myself in Horseheads New York


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, actually bees do not change, they get us to change. We are just a little slow! Read Lorenzo L. Langstroth's original "Hive and the Honey Bee" from about 150 years ago. It looks a lot like what beekeepers are experiencing or learning in these threads today.


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

*iRe: Hi from Upstate NY*

Hello and welcome Acebird, I look forward to reading your opinion and sharing beekeeping experience.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: iRe: Hi from Upstate NY*

Get to the MidYork Beekeepers Mtngs at the Co. Extension Office Bldg near the Rome Airport. Maybe you already attend?


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome! my third year. Your gonna love this forum! Working toward lifting NY above tenth in country for honey production. Greetings from Livingston County.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: iRe: Hi from Upstate NY*



sqkcrk said:


> Get to the MidYork Beekeepers Mtngs at the Co. Extension Office Bldg near the Rome Airport. Maybe you already attend?


I do. There are as many variations in ideas in the club as there are on the forums. This forum has in my opinion a good number of upstaters, which I like, along with many across the globe which also helps.


----------

